
Bruce Eckel on Python, Java, Flex, and RIAs - Anon84
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/05/bruce-eckel
======
russell
Skip 2 thirds of the way down, unless you are _really_ interested in Bruce's
skiing accident, community theater, and painting.

He makes the case for Flex and other RIAs, because HTML and other standards
dont include such basics as includes and you are forced to use PHP and such.

I am interested if others fin Flex liberating or a form of bondage. I probably
have to make the leap, but am wary of things proprietary.

